# Naruto 421 Spoiler Thread



## Vandal Savage (Oct 13, 2008)

*Do not post Babelfish translations.
Predictions and Discussion go in the
Chapter 421 Prediction Thread.

Locked until Wednesday.  Even when it's unlocked, don't just post anything. If you don't have a decent sense that the spoiler is true, post it in the predictions thread.*



Killua said:


> *People are not, under any circumstances, to post any non-spoiler related posts in the Spoilers thread, which includes comments and opinions about a spoiler posted, real or fake. If you think a spoiler's real and need to let the entire world know about it, great, just don't do it in here. Do it in the Prediction Thread. Think a spoiler's fake and want to let it known? Make it in the Prediction Thread. It's that simple.
> 
> But simple's still too complicated for some of the folks around here, so we've had to become stricter here in recent times. So people who ignore these simple rules will get banned, if nothing more for sheer ignorance and utter stupidity. Got a comment or opinion, talk about it in the Predictions Thread.*
> -FitzChivalry and co-signed by the Library slaves moderators​
> ...


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 15, 2008)

*Spoiler=Confirmed
*


木の葉 

里のみんな避難をしてる 

それで綱手が相談役の二人と喧嘩する 

「ナルトを呼んじゃだめ！」 
綱手「あいつは戦争の道具じゃなくて木の葉を守る忍だから呼び戻すよ！」 
「好きにしな」 
って流れ 


カカシ 

カカシ(衝撃波とは違う………何だ？奴の回り全て吹き飛んでる)「これなら？」 

手から雷の犬？みたいのが飛び出るがはじかれる 
カカシ(何て奴だ) 
スッ！ 
ズン！ 

カカシ「もう一人か」 

また綱手 
綱手「フカサクにも言った方がいいから連絡蛙はナルトを呼び戻しがてらぺいん来たよって伝えて」 
蛙「わかった！」 
綱手「さとを全力で守る！行くぞ！」 
みんな部屋を出る 


蛙「よし！俺も早速………」 
ガッ！ 
潰される蛙(潰される絵は無いけど蛙のしてるゴーグルが飛ぶ) 



ダンゾウ 
「これで九尾は閉じ込めておける」

And the end of chapter note,
ナルトは木の葉へ戻れるか！？次号「カカシの想い」！


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Oct 15, 2008)

*Spoiler=Confirmed*

The following one is possibly real. It was posted with proper ID code, but the proper ID code was apparently broken this week, so it could also be a fake... Anyway it's the only one that could be real at the moment.



Soletuti said:


> Translation of the first spoiler by my friend:
> 
> ：オナ師：2008/10/15(水) 18:53:38 ID:njbCVDJkO
> 木の葉
> ...



**


----------



## Soletuti (Oct 15, 2008)

*Translations of pics*

1st pic.
Tsunade stares old man and says “What?!”
Old man talks something.
Tsunade “What of it?”

2nd pic.
Tsunade grabs two elders’ collar.
Old lady: What do you do!?
Young Naruto: I’ll never die until I’ll be Hokage!
Naruto: I will avenge Ero-sennin.

3rd pic.
Fukasaku talks like, I could understand that boy liked Jiraiya-chan straight forward. I can’t stop hoping the child of prophecy is that boy.
Old lady: Hey, get off of me! Tsunade.
Old man: What do you think you are!? Treating two counselors like this!

4th pic
Tsunade shout at two elders: What do “you” think you are !? Don’t treat him like a child for all time!
Old lady: What…!?
Tsunade: Konoha’s will of fire has succeeded and had fruits! Naruto is trying to surpass Jiraiya now!

5th pic
Naruto’s back shot
Power to believe it!

6th pic
Illegible

7th pic
Illegible

8th pic
Sfx, Za! (The sound Tsunade walks and goes out of room.)
Sfx, Batan! (The sound door close)
Sfx, Ga! (A frog has killed)
Danzou: I can immure 9 tail in this way.
Danzou acts behind the scene!!

ナルトは木の葉へ戻れるか！？次号「カカシの想い」！
Can Naruto go back to Konoha?! Next chapter, Kakashi’s heart (mind/thought) !


----------

